# Correct Grooming Rake



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Our groomer suggests that we buy a rake for Molly. I would like some advise as to which ones/kind work the best. Molly doesn't sit still when we brush her now , so I am concerned that the wrong rake might injure her. Looking on Amazon and there are a number of different rakes available and I am confused.

She is 5 month old and being shaved today be cause we didn't know about the "undercoat". Don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My primary grooming tool is a comb, not a brush. You can get all the way down to the skin and get the mats out if you find any. I also have a soft slicker brush and a pin brush. Many people love the pin brushes with the wooden pins. I have not heard of using a "rake" on a Havanese.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that if you keep Molly in a shorter cut as she grows out it will be much easier for you and your wife to manage her daily grooming needs. I hope things are going better with her housebreaking also.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I've never heard of using a rake on a Havanese. We don't strip their coats, that's what rakes are used for. I agree with Diane, it's good to get a short cut and then maintain it with weekly baths and frequent brushing every other day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, a rake is NOT an appropriate tool for a soft Havanese coat. A tool like that is meant to steip out undercoat. Our dogs keep their undercoat. It doesn't come out twice a year the way it does with shedding dogs. If you strip it out, you'll have a half-naked dog. 

If you can't keep up with grooming with a good comb, wood pin brush and perhaps a soft, small slicker brush, you may want to cosider keeping him in a shorter coat, at least until he's done "blowing coat". (Changing from his puppy coat to his adult coat) this usually starts around 10 months, and continues off and on, until they are about 2 years old. After that, their coats generally get MUCh easier to maintain, and tou can always grow it out again if you want to.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I agree, a rake is NOT an appropriate tool for a soft Havanese coat...........you'll have a half-naked dog.


OOPS! :behindsofa:

besos, Ricky "half naked" Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been watching the groomer for a couple of years. It has been very helpful. She first uses a slicker all over the body removing any mats. The coat is sprayed with Pure Paws Hydrating mist while brushing. Then she combs completely through the coat with a CC comb before bathing. She use a Oscar Frank Universal slicker which I have found great for removing little mats. I will have to ask about the rake...


----------

